# 20's Trout, Bayou Grand Opening



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: MercuryMarine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; Corrosion X; and, Bob's MachineShop.*

*Grand Opening "On The Bayou"*
On Friday, August 26th we'll be having a Grand Opening to shine a spotlight on our new facilities and celebrate life on the coast and the great outdoors. We'd like to extend a warm 2Cool welcome to anyone in the area to attend. There will be an "Open House" from Noon to 3PM with BBQ and all of Wendi's trimmings. We'll have a live DJ and Horseshoes on the bayou. We've got details on the event posted on our Facebook Fan's page *HERE*. If you can make it, please check "Going".

*Trout & Redfish Action*
Capt. James Cunningham reported solid Trout numbers holding on sand and grass shorelines in SAB. He said both live bait and soft plastics worked in big schools of bait just off the sand bar breaks have been the ticket. It's hard to believe in a few short weeks we'll be looking for some early cool snaps coming in from up North.

Ah, September is just a magical month as the winds start to lean toward the North. We'll be looking for massive schools of Redfish holding steady over mud/grass venues with Trout ranging over all venues from sand/grass to shell reefs. Big schools of shad and shrimp will start working their way down from the upper reaches of SAB on these cool snaps and that's usually a big spark the ignites hot Fall fishing.

Check dates and inquire at *TEXAS STAYCATION*[/B]

Stay tuned for more exciting news coming hot off the water by joining our newsletter HERE.

*#castawayonthebayou #castawaylodge #teamcastawaylodge*

*The Fishing Is Always Best When YOU Can Get Away!!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868
E-mail: [email protected] 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------

